
Gandi security vulnerability: two factor authentication bypass - pietroalbini
https://www.pietroalbini.org/blog/gandi-security-vulnerability-2fa-bypass/
======
DrScump

      They said they can't currently afford a bug bounty program, 
    

You're their hero of the week, at least -- they couldn't offer you free
hosting or registration for a domain or three?

Very nice write-up!

